# Does anyone's poo sleep in their bed?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I went away for a week and left my daughter looking after my two. When I returned Bonnie had abandoned her crate at night and has started to sleep on my daughters bed. Now they are both happy with this arrangement but I'm not sure I really approve! My daughter begs me to let this continue.
Dexter would never sleep on a bed he would be far too hot and chooses to sleep by the front door on the prickly doormat in a draught!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

When we first got Beau we didn't have a crate so she slept in the kitchen and moved the draught excluder so was cold. The next night we put her in my ensuite and she cried for about half an hour as did Madeleine who promptly went into the ensuite, picked Beau up and took her off to her bed where she has stayed ever since! If Madeleine is out clubbing until stupid o'clock then Beau sleeps with me  She sleeps either on the bed or if she gets hot she gets off and goes on the floor or in her bed. I can understand people being against this but Beau will happily stay in bed until one of us gets up so at least we have been able to have a lie in if we want to


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

NO! That's the one rule in our house. No dog on beds!! I made the children promise to adhere to that one when we got her. She's only ever tried to jump onto a bed a couple of times and got a good telling off in the process!!! She's quite happy sleeping in her bed in our room. 
But if your daughter is happy with the arrangement and it's her bed and Bonnie doesn't then try to get on your bed then go with it. At least that way it will be your daughter who has to be nudged to get up early in the morning when Bonnie gets the call of nature!!! lol


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Occasionally Poppy will sleep on my bed but for some reason I always end up on the very edge with Poppy sprawled out on her back across most of the bed...good job I'm single. Then again don't think Poppy would let a girl near me, she's very protective of me lol.

Simon and Poppy


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Salfordnurse said:


> Occasionally Poppy will sleep on my bed but for some reason I always end up on the very edge with Poppy sprawled out on her back across most of the bed...good job I'm single. Then again don't think Poppy would let a girl near me, she's very protective of me lol.
> 
> Simon and Poppy


Love this Simon as sounds exactly how Beau is and I often think it's a good job I am single too as I sometimes end up with Madeleine (daughter) and Beau in my bed as Madeleine likes to chat to me and brings Beau so she isn't alone and then we all fall asleep


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cara has a perfectly good bed but would rather sleep on the bedroom floor or on our bed. Might as well bin the bed for what it gets used. 

There was one good point though when we took her crate away and let her in our bedroom, she seemed to get the message on house training and we have had no inside wees or poos.

Like others she's happy to stay in bed all night until one of us gets up for some reason. She even is happy to take herself odd during the day for a nap ... funny though OH tends to go with her, just to make sure she is alright.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We were crate people...always...then Lady got sick, and we had to watch her....now she sleeps with us every night


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty nearly always goes to sleep in her own bed on the floor by mine (the only times she goes to sleep on mine tend to be the first night somewhere new) and usually gets on my bed at about 5am and stays there until i get up. If i don't get up by anout 7.15am she does like to come and give me a quick kiss (well lick!!) to wake me up!!!

If she was a moulting dog i wouldn't want her on my bed as wouldn't fancy it covered in dog hair!!


----------



## Morph (Jan 28, 2010)

Darla sleeps on my pillow!

She sort of curves herself around my head, this is what having hair must feel like.

She swaps between my pillow, bed or floor during the night. Stands on my chest and licks my face if I start snoring too loudly!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

I have become quite 'soft' in my old age. Years ago there is no way I would have a dog sleep on my bed, now I LOVE having Ruben curled up in bed with me each night.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Dylan has a bed on the floor in our bedroom and as we spend most evenings in our room, he's on the bed for some of the evening then used to jump off to his own bed as soon as we turned the lights out. Lately though, he stays for a cuddle for a while, lying between us, and gets off at some point during the night, then comes back usually about 5 am and sleeps with my hubby for an hour or so. He doesn't come back up until he senses that one of us is awake. Luckily we're both happy with the arrangement. They are such fun to spoil


----------



## Abbeysmum (Jan 25, 2012)

Abbie sleeps in our bedroom and I am much happier with that. She is a part of our family so why not!!! She usually gets on the bed at about 5am for cuddles. Wouldn't change it for the world.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty sleeps in her crate downstairs and I'm happy with that arrangement for the time being...she is such a fidget bum and I'm sure she would keep me awake
all night...I do let her up on the bed in the morning though for cuddles and kissesx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I think I have already been persuaded by my daughter! As has been mentioned a non-moulting dog means no hair in the bed. Bonnie sleeps right through now no yelping from her crate downstairs when she hears the first person get up to go to the loo in the morning. She does sleep peacefully and hasn't peed on the bed once and for her thats an achievement! Trouble is daughter will leave home one of these days and then what?!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Ah lucky Bonnie! Ours stay in the kitchen, I've been quite strict with that. The only time that changes is if we are away, then they are on our bed! Very cuddly but a bit of a nuisance as 2 of them take up a fair amount of space. Luckily when we get home they know the routine.

Maybe Bonnie would be happy in your daughter's room, even if she's not there!


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

I think people should do what suits them and their dogs. Personally I don't let Bodger upstairs and he sleeps in his crate at night. That's not to say he would like a different arrangement given the chance! but I prefer it this way.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Bertie did start off in a crate in the kitchen but now sleeps on my bed - don't know how that could of happened - lol. He starts off on the pillow next to me and then goes down the end of the bed and then back up to the pillow. If he gets too hot he jumps off an sleeps on the floor. In the morning I'm woken up by Bertie leaning on me and peering at my face to see if I'm awake, if I don't open my eyes he then starts operation 'wake up' which consists of a lot of kisses and him getting more of his body on me. It's so funny as if I don't open my eyes with the kisses he goes and lies down on the pillow next to me and huffs.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep Hattie sleeps with me always was my intention as all my dogs have slept on my bed and I have never suffered as a result! I am also quite houseproud so everything is kept clean and covered and it is refreshing to have no hairs(!) I also have a 5' bed but often find myself with with about 18" and Hattie sprawled out on the rest. We then have a "discussion" and start again but I would not have it any other way I bought her as company so see no point in shutting her away.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

We intend (famous last words) to maintain a ‘no puppy upstairs’ policy in our household. The cats don’t sleep with us because we know we wouldn’t get a wink and firstly I think it would create jealously amongst the animals. Actually I don’t know if animals feel jealously in the way we do but I would feel guilty nonetheless. Also, Marcus and I don’t have children (yet) and I worry about the affect it would have on a dog and its behaviour to suddenly NOT be allowed to sleep in with us later in life.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I can't see any harm if they are both happy but bare in mind if your daughter moves out some time soon you will have to carry on the tradition!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Arthur slept in his crate until last week, he used to wake and start to wimper about 6.30am which was ok in the week as we are up for work/school. Last week the husband decided to start letting him up with, over christmas he stayed with us at night in various relatives homes and was an angel. He stays on the bed for about 15mins (if that) then lies on the floor until were ready to get up, he checks on us both in the night and then gets back down. I was a crate for bed, but am starting to waver as he is so good.


----------



## Chloe&Shawn (Jan 3, 2012)

Bella definitely sleeps in the bed!! tried to get her to stay in the crate but we were just too much of suckers for her crying, and if we let her on the floor in the bedroom she doesnt seem to wake us every time to go to the bathroom so best option is in the bed because she never goes wee on the bed always wakes us if she has to go in the middle of the night, which is less often lately...yay!


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

boycie does exactly the same morph!!!!!!
it must be in their nature..
he curls around my head 1st then sleeps on floor then comes up about 5 to 6 ish for cuddles..
if hubby snores he licks him to wake him or sdtands by the beg wagging tail into curtains and hubby rolls over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
fasinating
marzy

i wouldnt have it any other way xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

We started off with Scarlett in her crate every night, and she was very good! She only whimpered for a few minutes before falling asleep, and she would usually stay asleep all night. She would let us know if she woke up and had to go potty. 

Well… I work shifts, so I sometimes go to sleep super early - leaving her with my husband until he went to sleep. Well he decided that he didn't feel like putting her in her crate one night, and she has slept in our bed every night since! She is still really good, she usually sleeps all night, and will come give me kisses if she needs to go outside. I like snuggling with her, so I don't really mind that she is in the bed. She has her spot though, and we don't dare try and move her - she will be right back in it anyway if we do!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

What's interesting is that a lot of our dogs seem to end up on our bed at 5am. I often wondered why it was around this time in the morning Betty got on my bed and then thought could it be because the heating has been off for about 7 hours and hasn't come on for the morning so its colder down at floor level, also down at floor level must be the draughtiest area??

Or is it just because they are cheeky!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie wasn't allowed on the bed nor on the settee when we first got her. Settee rule last one day and bed rule a little longer. After her spay op, she was quite poorly so we lifted her onto our bed for a cuddle in the morning.

Her bed is outside out bedroom door and my son keeps his door open. At bedtime she joins us on the bed until lights out. We just tell her 'Millie bedtime' and off she hops to her own bed. I think she sometimes sneaks into Charlie's bedroom for a cuddle, but she usually spends most the night on her bed.

In the morning at 7am I hear a little squeak of a bark and I let her in. Her tails a wagging and she hops straight back up onto the bed. Has a cuddle and falls back to sleep spread eagled between us both. We get up and she stays sleeping until we're ready to go out for station run and morning walk.

I think my friends would be horrified that she's allowed upstairs let alone on the bed, but I'm sure that stems from dogs moulting and fur going everywhere. We're so lucky to have dogs that don't moult and can indulge a bedtime cuddle.  :hug:


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes I don't see hubby ever agreeing to Bonnie on our bed! No room for a start as she grows bigger. She may well sleep in daughters room after she has left home or I could chuck hubby out haha! At least she doesn't snore !


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

JulesB said:


> Betty nearly always goes to sleep in her own bed on the floor by mine (the only times she goes to sleep on mine tend to be the first night somewhere new) and usually gets on my bed at about 5am and stays there until i get up. If i don't get up by anout 7.15am she does like to come and give me a quick kiss (well lick!!) to wake me up!!!
> 
> If she was a moulting dog i wouldn't want her on my bed as wouldn't fancy it covered in dog hair!!


I think Betty and Pushca are related! 
She started off in the crate ( few months) then her bed in the living room ( few weeks) then the bed in the bedroom... Where she happily snuggles down then She now hops up about 6 am, burrows in and then lays on her back paws in the air till the alarm then it's licks all round to wake us up. 
We were never going to let her sleep on the bed but hey ho and I love waking up to her little face


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

JulesB said:


> What's interesting is that a lot of our dogs seem to end up on our bed at 5am. I often wondered why it was around this time in the morning Betty got on my bed and then thought could it be because the heating has been off for about 7 hours and hasn't come on for the morning so its colder down at floor level, also down at floor level must be the draughtiest area??
> 
> Or is it just because they are cheeky!!!


I agree we always wondered why? But also I thought is this the time we are in our deepest sleep and won't make her get off!! Lol


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

wispa has slepted on our bed from the first night we brought her home, she was 12 weeks old. now she sleeps on her own bed in our room until 5/6 am. i love waking up to a happy poo!! lol


----------



## Miranda&Monty (Dec 19, 2011)

Well I was ssssooooooo pleased to read all these replies saying their cockapoo sleeps in their bed!! Glad we are not the only mad people out there!! Monty used to be locked in his crate at night until he started getting us up at stupid o'clock for a pretend wee break which meant us opening the back door for him while he legged it to the bedroom and hid under the bed!! Gave up in the end and he now sleeps under the bed and when he gets cold, gradually gets closer and closer to us. Sometimes sleeping neck to neck with me which is so cute I cannot tell him off!! Love having my fluffy boy cuddling me in the morning!

If he wasn't a non moulting dog though and smelt horrible, then no way!!

I love my cockapoo too much!!

Miranda&Monty


----------

